# L-glutamine for muscle repair?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got some of this and I was wondering if it would help with the healing of my torn quad?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was told whey protein is good for helping muscle tears repair  Plenty of rest with some light exercise will help too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its slightly torn again which is annoying doctors have signed me off for two weeks,keeping active with short walks,cleaning the car ect but I might try some whey protein:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ask to be referred to a physio not the doctor, physio will give you proper exercises and set your limits.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

They have booked me in for physio.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

yes. it helps with muscle repair so can only see it doing good. I use it in my protein shakes and seems to do well.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

It will help heal your tendons.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I would add some extra fish/meat/nuts/eggs to your diet Ross, packed with REAL protein :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I eat meant and eggs not just a huge amount,I won't go near fish.


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Protein powder is just a supplement, not a substitute. It will aid in repair as this is what will help build muscle
If thinking of buying look at optimum nutrition 100% whey leading brand in this field and tastes good unlike many others and iv tried them ;-)
Remember you get what you pay for, also look in the nutrition badge and your aim is near 80% protein per 100g consumed
Hope this helps


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

amino acids are critical to regrowth and repair and should be used in conjunction with protein supplements... allot of protein powders already have a high content of amino's however do check as cheap supplements often don't.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not looking to build muscle I don't need to just looking for something to help it heal.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Anabolic Steroids mate, is the only thing which would help, it was made for that purpose, but as u know u need a prescription or buy it from black market, amino acids like l-glutamine is a good call as well


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Going no where near Steroids.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I know mate me too, try amino acids then


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

red meat is very god for muscle repair too, however it can be very high in fat too and its not recommended to be consumed more than twice a week. 

My personal opinion is eat muscle to repair and build therefore chicken breast, fish, beans red meat etc... I have been bodybuilding for nearly 20years now and very successfully too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I eat some red meat but I do eat a lot of chicken,turkey and I have started eating tuna again:thumb:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Try eat whole boiled eggs for muscle repair, the only food with all 22 amino acids in - a complete protein source.

Supplements are a good bet just in case you are missing anything from your diet - like a full multivitamin - and then plenty of fruit and veg.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-amino-acids-relate-to-protein-in-your-diet.html


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Mate - rest is whats needed most of all. Dont go out your way to buy protein to heal your quad. Yes, protein helps muscle repair but on a sevre tear its not going to heal it over night if you know what i mean.

Glutamine is good for muscle development, immune system, ligaments, tendons and loads more. but you need to take this over a period of time to reep the benefits. 

Heat rub will help get the blood moving and arnica will help with brusing otherwise.. rest rest and more rest!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am eating plenty of protein,plenty of fruit and veg and drinking water its just going to take time.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Know how you feel at the min Ross, I've got a torn calf, did it about 7 weeks ago and thought it would be a good idea to go back to football after 3 weeks.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Kinda regret going back to work the first time it happened but it felt strong. It is getting better slowly its just hugely frustrating.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

zimtimtim said:


> Mate - rest is whats needed most of all. Dont go out your way to buy protein to heal your quad. Yes, protein helps muscle repair but on a sevre tear its not going to heal it over night if you know what i mean.
> 
> Glutamine is good for muscle development, immune system, ligaments, tendons and loads more. but you need to take this over a period of time to reep the benefits.
> 
> Heat rub will help get the blood moving and arnica will help with brusing otherwise.. rest rest and more rest!


IMO this post is the best, although no one has said why glutamine is good for you. It allows more absorption of protein in the gut.

Remember whey is a fast protein (short molecules) very short time to absorb or its wasted.

Soy good for general protein supplementation (3-4hrs) 
Or use casein at night for slow absorption (<7hrs) best IMO for recovery.

One of the only supplements proven to increase cell repair (DNA) and the strongest anti oxident is NADH. Legal and not on any sports' banned list

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------

